# Serge Nubret training philosophy!



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

Serge Nubret was an old school bodybuilder who concentrated on having an aesthetically pleasing physique rather than being a mass monster.

To accomplish his physique Serge Nubret actually didn't lift heavy weights. He lifted moderate weights for higher reps and very high volume. The goal of Serge's routine is to force as much blood into the muscle as possible for as long as possible, bringing vital nutrients into the muscle to aid growth.

Because it is a low weight routine, low rest periods are vital for success. One minute rest periods MAX - aiming for rest periods of 30 seconds.

Serge Nubret would do situps every single morning, seven days a week for one hour straight - working up to 2,000 sit-ups per day.

Serge would lift weights 6 days a week and he would hit each muscle group twice per week.

Monday: Chest, Quads and Abs

Tuesday: Back, Hamstrings and Abs

Wednesday: Shoulders, Arms, Calves and Abs

Thursday: Chest, Quads and Abs

Friday: Back, Hamstrings and Abs

Saturday: Shoulders, Arms, Calves and Abs

Sunday: Rest (abs only)

Serge Nubret's Routine:

Monday:

Quads

Squats - 8 sets of 12 reps

Leg Press - 6 sets of 12 reps

Leg Extension - 6 sets of 12 reps

Chest

Bench Press - 8 sets of 12 reps

Flat Bench Flye's - 6 sets of 12 reps

Incline Bench Press - 6 sets of 12 reps

Incline Flye's - 6 sets of 12 reps

Dumbbell Pullovers - 6 sets of 12 reps

Tuesday:

Back

Chin-ups - 6 sets of 12 reps

Behind the Neck Lat Pulldowns - 8 sets of 12 reps

Lat Pulldowns to the Front - 6 sets of 12 reps

Barbell Bent-over Rows - 6 sets of 12 reps

Hamstrings

Lying Leg Curl - 8 sets of 15 reps

Standing Leg Curl - 8 sets of 15 reps

Wednesday:

Shoulders

Behind the Neck Barbell Press - 6 sets of 12 reps

Alternate Dumbbell Front Raise - 6 sets of 12 reps

Barbell Upright Row - 6 sets of 12 reps

Cable Lateral Raise - 6 sets of 12 reps

Arms

Barbell Curl superset with Triceps Pushdowns - 8 sets of 12 reps

Dumbbell Curl superset with Triceps Dips - 8 sets of 12 reps

Calves

Standing Calf Raises - 8 sets of 12 reps

Seated Calf Raises - 8 sets of 12 reps

Thursday:

(Same as Monday)

Quads

Squats - 8 sets of 12 reps

Leg Press - 6 sets of 12 reps

Leg Extension - 6 sets of 12 reps

Chest

Bench Press - 8 sets of 12 reps

Flat Bench Flye's - 6 sets of 12 reps

Incline Bench Press - 6 sets of 12 reps

Incline Flye's - 6 sets of 12 reps

Dumbbell Pullovers - 6 sets of 12 reps

Friday:

(Same as Tuesday)

Back

Chin-ups - 6 sets of 12 reps

Behind the Neck Lat Pulldowns - 8 sets of 12 reps

Lat Pulldowns to the Front - 6 sets of 12 reps

Barbell Bent-over Rows - 6 sets of 12 reps

Hamstrings

Lying Leg Curl - 8 sets of 15 reps

Standing Leg Curl - 8 sets of 15 reps

Saturday:

(Same as Wednesday)

Shoulders

Behind the Neck Barbell Press - 6 sets of 12 reps

Alternate Dumbbell Front Raise - 6 sets of 12 reps

Barbell Upright Row - 6 sets of 12 reps

Cable Lateral Raise - 6 sets of 12 reps

Arms

Barbell Curl superset with Triceps Pushdowns - 16 sets of 12 reps

Dumbbell Curl superset with Triceps Dips - 16 sets of 12 reps

Calves

Standing Calf Raises - 8 sets of 12 reps

Seated Calf Raises - 8 sets of 12 reps

Sunday:

Stay at home in bed and recover.


----------



## arthuroarti (Nov 26, 2011)

What do you think about such an approach? This was actually the routine and philosophy outlined by Serge himself in a hugh thread on another bodybuilding forum


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Obviously for the average working man it is too much work but if you had no job like him and plenty of money for food etc. then it could work really well. It worked for him fairly well it has to be said, but he was able to take naps between bodyparts and spend the day in the gym that he owned


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Jeez, it takes me a good hour to get 9sets of chest, 9 sets of biceps in at my gym as its so busy. I'd have to take my meals and an overnight bag if i went down this route.

Whats with abs everyday? Even.... Sunday: Rest (....oooooh i can't resist, abs it is!).

Why do people train abs so often. If your lifting with good form on compounds and so many other lifts, then your core is getting a big w/o just there.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol serge mustnt of done much else


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Fantastic BB..looking at op his dedication to our great sport is beyond doubt


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't believe he did 2000 sit ups per day


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Serge had one of the most aesthetic physiques of all time. Bodybuilding was his job so he had all day to train. You could always halve the volume and try it to see how you get on.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

ellisrimmer said:


> I don't believe he did 2000 sit ups per day


He posted on numerous forums over the years and yes he did.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

36-26 said:


> He posted on numerous forums over the years and yes he did.


Those 70s bodybuilders all talk rubbish. All exaggerate their programs. They want to be the best so the mess up what you do. You go to them for advices and so it's not that hard to give you the wrong advices


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

ellisrimmer said:


> Those 70s bodybuilders all talk rubbish. All exaggerate their programs. They want to be the best so the mess up what you do. You go to them for advices and so it's not that hard to give you the wrong advices


Ok You are right, he was a liar. He was telling people this when he was 70 years old, so ya must have been still trying to mess with the other guys heads. :whistling:


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> Those 70s bodybuilders all talk rubbish. All exaggerate their programs. They want to be the best so the mess up what you do. You go to them for advices and so it's not that hard to give you the wrong advices


Yea this is what arnie used to do. Noticed the quote too, pumping iron


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

i remember talking with Serge on another forum a few years back, and this does look like one of his latter routines - some days he'd workout twice for a total of 4-6 hours training daily. He also did stuff like 20 sets of 20 reps for bench press with 60-70kg, despite having a top bench of around 200kg. Apparently he developed this style of training very early on, but never really revealed what the routine was that actually gave him the foundation of his size.

He also used to take a lot of amino acid and liver supplements when they were available, especially GABA which he really rated.

Interesting guy and always happy to talk to people, RIP Serge.


----------



## mmasc (Jul 27, 2012)

Holy cow.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

back then most people trained like that and spent hours in the gym i rember buying a set of weider dumbells and they had routines on posters that would take hours to do.trainig diet and suplements have all moved on since then .not to say there is anything wrong with some old school training every now and agian some one rediscovers some old school routine or another.


----------

